# Xpadder - prog for HTPC remote



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I got Call of Duty Modern Warfare for my PC and not reading the fine print I bought a wireless Xbox controller (PC version) thinking I could use it to play the game. Well, turned out the game does not support the controller. Then I found a freeware program called Xpadder that someone wrote just for this problem. It maps mouse and keyboard key motions/presses to contoller joysticks and buttons to replicate any key/mouse function. You can also setup like 10 profiles for different games or other uses.

Coming to the point of this thread: Xpadder can also be used to set up the controller for use as a wireless HTPC remote. I did this by setting the controller up to use the right joystick to move the cursor up, down, right, left; the left joystick to scroll up-down and right-left; the right trigger to do the left mouse click; the little button above the right trigger to do the right mouse click; and the left trigger to do the escape key (like for exiting full screen mode in video players).

It makes for a nice simple wireless HTPC control... and if your HTPC is game worthy you're ready to play. 

The software is free and available many placs, including here:

http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/System-Miscellaneous/Xpadder.shtml


----------

